# Sheet pile



## scottiesei (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone have a good sheet pile design problem? I am stumped on 6minutes one at the end, #99. They through some BS equation out there and trial and error the bitch. I want to solve for moments with active and passive forces but it's not working, help!


----------



## Structure or Geo (Oct 17, 2006)

i just discovered this site, hello all : USA :

i m not sure i understand how 2 use this form.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

well you figured out how to post so your 99% there

just find a forum that suits your exam discipline and read/ ask questions, etc

welcome aboard!


----------



## rdbse (Oct 17, 2006)

There is a similar example in a foundation book by Das. I do not remember the book title or edition. I can look it up for you later.

However, I dought you will see something this in depth on the exam.


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 18, 2006)

> There is a similar example in a foundation book by Das. I do not remember the book title or edition. I can look it up for you later. However, I dought you will see something this in depth on the exam.


It would make me feel a lot better if I saw a solution......


----------



## rdbse (Oct 18, 2006)

The text is Principles of Foundation Engineering, Fourth Edition by Braja Das.

I believe there is a newer edition out now.

The book has four or five cantilever sheet pile examples.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 18, 2006)

You guys should try some Preparation H, I hear it's great for piles.

:ass:

:beerchug


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 18, 2006)

> The text is Principles of Foundation Engineering, Fourth Edition by Braja Das.I believe there is a newer edition out now.
> 
> The book has four or five cantilever sheet pile examples.


I have that book, I am just having trouble finding something simlilar enough. Any suggestions which problem to use as a reference?


----------



## rdbse (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought the text examples were good and helped explain the sample problem.

An engineer I worked with, who has also proctored the exam, gave me this advice, don't waste time during the exam trying to find a similar example to solve each problem. You will waste lots of time flipping through books. You should know the material and not need a reference problem to look at, since they most likely will be very different from what's in the texts.

At first, I thought he was crazy, but now I know there is some truth to his advice.


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 19, 2006)

I finally found the basic equations for the problem. It came from a book other than DAS. Das examples (and equations) where for piles retaining soil.


----------

